# What To See And Do In Or Near The Smokey Mountians



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never been to the smokey mountains area. What are some ideas where to go and what to see. I have two boys 7 and 3. I will have about a week to 10 days leaving from metro detroit mi. I see the pigeon forge area looks nice plenty of campgrounds in the area. I will be breaking the return trip home with a couple day stop in Kentucky for a reunion. And I dont want to do one day straight shot to pigeon forge. 11hrs is a little to much for my family in the truck for one day.

Thanks
Duane


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

smokey mountain attractions


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

We were there a couple years ago but we didnt bring kids so I may have missed something they would like. The main attraction is basically the scenery and hiking. If you've been to Hocking Hills in southern Ohio then its like that ten fold. Pigeon Forge is the center so its "touristy" with shops, museums, putt putt, an aquarium, etc. But the real draw is the mountain scenery, hikes, and waterfalls...and the bears of course! We got within about 30 feet of one during one hike.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Rivers edge campground is nice. Also wahoo ziplines is awsome maybe much for a 3 year old but the 7 year old and dad sounds fun


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Went there last year. You will have to drive to the pass and stretch your legs and get the required photos. Cades Cove is another very popular place to check out. We thought the junior ranger programs were very nice. After the weaving one at Cades Cove, it was a quiet drive home with the kids trying out their very own looms.

The other thing I highly recommend is bringing old shoes (or water shoes). There are a lot of mountain streams with big rocks in them. Well, turn the kids loose (and yourself) and spend an hour or two playing in one of the rivers. You can do it barefoot, but it's easier if you have shoes on. Watch the 3 year old because the rocks can be pretty uneven and there can be deep holes, but it's a blast. The water numbs the feet and legs within 10-15 minutes and then it's just play time!








When we were there, the pull outs along the main road were packed, so we asked a ranger about some more relaxing locations. Spent the afternoon at one on the NW side of the park and really enjoyed ourselves. If you ask me, that's what the camping experience is all about... It comes down to family time!

pm me if you have more questions...


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will be in touch for sure. I have to see how my recovery goes I just had hip replacement surgery on my left hip. I am only 10 days out and hoping to make this trip before I have to go back to work in late august.

Duane


----------



## campiniowa (Jul 4, 2010)

We just got back from the Smokys yesterday. The KOA campground in Townsend, TN was great. It is located next to the entrance of the smoky's. Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg are within 45 min drive. It depends if you want the outdoors experience or the city experience. Both Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg are very populated. Townsend is a small town with great small town restuarnts. But the campground staff is fantastic. Our kids enjoyed the daily kids activities with bible lessons from 10:00 - 11:30 each day. It sits next to the Little Pigeon river where the kids can play in the water and watch tubers go by or play in the swimming pool. The smokys have a junior ranger program, Park rangers lead classes on blacksmithing, weaving, outdoor olympics, slimmy salamandors, nature walks,ect... when you first arrive get a smoky newspaper from any visitor center and that will let you know what is going on. Definately need to go to Cades Cove...an 11 mile car with old homesteads, cabins, and wildlife galore. We saw a bear with her 3 cubs within 60 yards. Deer are everywhere as well as turkeys. So much to do or see if you enjoy hiking. If you take your bikes Cades Cove closes the road until 10:00 and you can ride the 11 miles, my family loved it. Have a great trip!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

You can't miss spending some quality time in the Smokeys, even if you do nothing. Just finding a big rock by a waterfall under some mountain laurel......AAAHHHHHHHH, I gotta go back. If you go into Gatlinburg at the base of the park there are lots of cool shops and places to eat. The river runs right through town and people cool out in it all the time. There's also an amusement park owned by Dolly Parton called Dollywood. I've never been to it but heard it's got some good rides. I would plan on at least several days.---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd highly reccomend signing the kids up for the Junor Ranger program and then hitting some of the talks. It keeps them involved and, gasp, they might learn something.








Just don't tell them that learning could be a side-effect!









When we were there the pullouts over the pass were all full of people playing in the river. We asked a ranger where would be a less crowded place and he reccomended along the stream jsut past the Greebrier ranger station (hope I remember that correctly). The stream was nice and not crowded. We tied the dog to a tree (on a lead) and even she took a dip eventually (ok so maybe she fell in, but she did get cooled off).

By the way, if you plan on attending a program around Cades Cove, allow a lot of time to get there... the crowds were pretty bad on the road....


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't forget a trip up to Clingman's Dome in the Great Smokey National park. It's a nice (steep) paved path to the highest point in the park with an observation tower. If you're lucky the sky will be clear and you can see for miles up there.

The Appalachian trail goes by the tower as well as a few other areas in the park but that probably wouldn't be a good trail for a 3 year old as it's very rocky and steep in some places.

We like the Townsend area as it's a lot more laid back than Gatlinburg / Pigeon Forge area but that our personal preference.


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

We just sent two weeks in that area, one week in Cherokee and one week in Pigeon Forge. If we had it to do over again we would stay in Cherokee the whole time. The yogi campground in Cherokee has been our favorite campground so far and you can still get to Pigeon Forge and the National Park in 30-45 minutes.

Cases cove is a great place. Go later in the evening as that's when most of the critters come out. I also recommend taking a couple of sandwiches because it's a long drive.

Dollywood was a big hit with the kids. We got there right as the park opened and the crowd wasn't as bad.

We took the kids to a stocked trout pond in Ela, Nc. They loved it and it provided a meal for us.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys. Still planing.

Duane


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

How was the cades cove on bikes is it very hilly can a 7 year old ride a single speed bike and make it?

Duane


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Duanesz said:


> How was the cades cove on bikes is it very hilly can a 7 year old ride a single speed bike and make it?
> 
> Duane


The "cove" is actually a valley of flat farmland between the hills. I dont recall it being hilly though I'm sure there are smaller grades that you dont really notice in a car. On a bike it may be a different story however I dont think any of them would be too long or difficult to at least walk the bike up. However the loop is about ten miles long with attractions along the way where you park and walk up to them. That combined with the distance and the heat might wear out an adult let alone a 7 year old. The loop is very congested and slow moving. Its a steady stream of cars so if you had the endurance you'd probably be as fast or faster than car traffic. It is also a one way narrow road so it may get tight in spots for a bike too. I believe there are bike only hours until like 10 AM or something. Might make it easier if you did it during that time. You would also have to think about where to park so you could start and end at the truck. My memory is a couple years old and clouded but I think I would have reservations about a 7 yr old. Its at least a solid half day activity maybe more depending how in depth you get. It also would depend how easily he got bored by the scenery, history, wildlife, and old buildings. Sometimes it hard to impress a 7 year old LOL.

Here's a link if you havent already found it. http://www.nps.gov/grsm/planyourvisit/cadescove.htm


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Cades Cove is an 11-mile, one-way, asphalt loop. There are two gravel short-cut roads across the cove that cut the loop into approximately 1/3 and 2/3 loops. The loop was repaved in the last year, and I hear it's really nice now, although I haven't been on it myself yet. The bike-only mornings are Wednesdays and Saturdays; cars cannot enter the loop on those days till 10 AM during the summer.

While the cove is in a valley, there are some short but steep sections of road, especially on the 2nd half of the loop. A 7 yr old on a single speed will be walking a lot of the time and won't be a happy camper at the end. As you would expect, some of the steep sections are downhill and are dangerous for both young and old riders. Sometimes in a group people will drive pickup trucks, follow their group, then pick up the kids and their bikes as they get tired.

There's a nice picnic area and general store near the entrance to the cove, and the campground is also there. Some of the campsites are a little close together, but it's still a nice campground. Just remember that it's in a national park, so no hook-ups or shower facilities.

Cades Cove is a highlight of the park, so I'd recommend everyone who visits the park carve out a day for it.

As others have stated, the Townsend side of the Smokies is much less developed than Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg. It's also nearer Cades Cove if that matters. The road from Gatlinburg to Cherokee is pretty winding, and you have to cross over the mountains at Newfound Gap; just be aware of this when towing. There's not an abundance of cut-outs along the road, so if you're marginal on your tow vehicle, there may be some overheating issues, and then braking issues on the other side.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

TN Campers said:


> Cades Cove is an 11-mile, one-way, asphalt loop. There are two gravel short-cut roads across the cove that cut the loop into approximately 1/3 and 2/3 loops. The loop was repaved in the last year, and I hear it's really nice now, although I haven't been on it myself yet. The bike-only mornings are Wednesdays and Saturdays; cars cannot enter the loop on those days till 10 AM during the summer.
> 
> While the cove is in a valley, there are some short but steep sections of road, especially on the 2nd half of the loop. A 7 yr old on a single speed will be walking a lot of the time and won't be a happy camper at the end. As you would expect, some of the steep sections are downhill and are dangerous for both young and old riders. Sometimes in a group people will drive pickup trucks, follow their group, then pick up the kids and their bikes as they get tired.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Duane


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Well we decided on River ridge rv park. Its in town and they have trolley service. We will do 3 days tourist trap stuff for 3 days and smokey mountain national park for 3 days. We want to hit dollywood for a day too.

Duane


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah Cades cove is a can't miss, but I wouldn't take my kids on bikes.....








I also wouldn't recommend getting ther at 10:30 on a bike morning. Not sure if it's always like that, but it was miseably slow (i.e. make sure you have a decent amount of fuel in the truck's tank.....) We enjoyed it though and did several pullouts and even a ranger program. Good time for sure!


----------

